# Domotz Vs. Fingbox vs. other network management options



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

What are you looking at when you use one of these things and what can you s


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> What are you looking at when you use one of these things and what can you s


I have decided to try out Domotz. I installed a soft client on my home/office computer. There are a list of smart PDUs that can be used to power cycle selected devices if they are plugged into the smart PDU/power strip. I ordered one from luxul with capability for 2 devices. I’m thinking router and PoE switch which will also reboot my access points

You can preform speed tests remotely and find bottlenecks and document poor ISP performance or interruptions. It keeps track of when each network device is disconnected or reconnected. It will notify my text or email if any network connected device i designate goes off line. 

All my customers that I have discussed it with seem happy to pay several hundred bucks to install a hardware client and $100/ year for me to have the ability to remotely access their network. Smart PDUs cost from $200 for a 2 port unit up to thousands for a large one.


----------

